# صناعة الصابون السائل بتركيبة حديثة جداجداجدا



## شاكراحمدعبيد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم اليوم اشرح لكم طريقة صناعة الصابون السائل فعال جدا علما ان نسبة السنفونيك في هذة التركيبة قليل جدا سوافيكم لحقا الطريقة وشكرا اخوكم المهندس شاكر احمدعبيد


----------



## يوسف الغريب (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بانتظار تركيبتك يا مهندس شاكر واهلا بالتركيبات الجديدة وبالتوفيق انشاء اللة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وننتظر منك التركيبة بأسرع وقت


----------



## mimfarahat (17 نوفمبر 2009)

نحن منتظرين على احر من الجمر شكراً اخي


----------



## البلاتين (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا عزيزي .. ومراحب بالجميع .. 

عزيزي شاكر كنا نتمنى ان تدلي بدلوك مباشرةً .. ولكن.. طريقة الجذب هذه جيدة منك !!!

سأحرق لكم تركيبة ايضا - من بنات افكاري - ( تجارية ) - ويتم استخدامها الان للجودة الشعبية وهي بكثافة ولزوجة عاليين ورغوة عالية .. وبها نسبة السلفونيك أسيد قليلة وهي كالاتي:-

لعمل واحد طن 

1- سلفونيك اسيد 30 كيلو جرام 
2- صودا كاوية ( سائلة ) 8 كيلو جرام مبدئيا وتضبط الحموضة ، الـph باضافة التدريجية لنصف كيلو - كيلو من الصودا .. ويعتمد ذلك على تركيز السلفونيك اسيد وتاريخ صنعه لفعاليتها وكذلك الأمر لهيدروكسيد الصوديوم ..
3- 60 كيلو جرام من التكسابون (sles) - صوديوم لوريل ايثر سلفات 
4- إضافة اللون المطلوب ( مثل اخضر للتفاح الأخضر - أصفر لليمون - أحمر للفراولة - أزرق لـ اللافندر .. وهكذا

5- سيتريك اسيد 2 كيلو جرام ( كمادة حافظة ) .. ولابد من إعادة ضبط الحموضة من جديد باضافة القليل من الصودا .. لان الستريكترفع من درجة الحموضة وتحول لون الورقة المتبعة للقياس للون الأحمر ..

الدرجة الاستاندر ( أصفر 50 جرام للطن ، أحمر 50 جرام للطن ، الأخضر 180 جرام للطن ) لتكون ميلانها للغتامة أكثر .. لان قتامة اللون تظهر المنتج في شكلها النهائي بثقل وشكل اجمل .. متناسبة مع الليبل او الاستيكر الموجود ولون الغطاء بلون المنتج ..

6- ملح ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) 30 كيلو جرام .. تذوب خارجيا في كمية من المياه .. حوالي 100 كيلو جرام من المياه

7- عطر ... من 1-5 كيلو جرام .. حسب الطلب .. وبتناسقها مع اللون والشكل المصمم على الاستيكر الخارجي ..

8- النسبة المتبقية حتى طن تكمل ماء 

* ينصح باستعمال ماء مقطر .. ( مياه معالجة بوحدة r.o ) .. لجودة افضل للمنتج ولتفادي تكون أملاج أو ترسبات في المنتج ..



ساشرح طريقة العمل .. إن كانت لذلك حوجة .. 


وبإنتظار تركيبتك الفريدة أيها المهندس العزيز شاكر ... ولك جميعا أجمل التحايا والإحترامات .. 

كما نرجو مدنا بتراكيب إقتصادية جداً للهاند سووب .. صابون سائل الأيدي ..

توجد تراكيب متعددة ولكن نريد الابداعات الجديدة من أمثال أخينا الكريم شاكر ..

وشكراً للجميع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

( نرجو دعوة صادقة بظهر الغيب .. واعطاكم الله مثلها ..)


ثم تخلط خلطا جيدا .. لضمان توزع العطر على كامل المنتج


----------



## يوسف الغريب (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى البلاتين هذة التركيبة مجربة وان كانت مجربة ممكن طريقة العمل وشكرا


----------



## البلاتين (18 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم مجربة .. ونعمل بها درجة معينة من الجودة .. وكلفتها للتر الواحد تكون في حدود 0.25 سنت امريكي ..


----------



## علي العزاوي (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله بجهودك الطيبة ونتمنى منك ان تشرح لنا طريقة العمل بصورة مبسطة وماهو تركيز الصودا السائلة وكيف نضيف التكسابون مباشرة ام بصورة منفصلة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fadiza17 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي علي يضاف التكسابون الى الخليط بعد اذابتة بالماء مع العلم انة شحيح الذوبان بالماء لذك يستغرق ذوبانة بالماء 12 ساعى تقريبا ويمكن التسريع بالزوبان بالملح


----------



## البلاتين (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع مجدداً ..

عزيزي العزاوي .. 

الصودا السائلة يكون تركيزها 48% ..

أما عن الية اضافة التكسابون .. فإن التكسابون sles يعمل دائما في الوسط المتعادل .. لذلك فانه من الخطأ إذابتها اولا في ببداية التركيبة مع الماء .. حيث ان اضافتها تكون على النحو الاتي ..

تضاف كمية حامض السلفونيك lapsa المحددة الى كمية 70% من الماء .. وبعد ذوبانها تماماً وتكون في حدود 30 دقيقة .. تعادلها بالصودا .. وعند حصولك على اللون الاخضر الفاتح بورقة قياس الحامضية .. قم بإضافة التكسابون ( لا يفرق كثيراً إن أضيفت في مرحلة واحدة أو مرحلتين ) يعتمد ذلك على قدرة سرعة اللف للموتور المستخدم .. وعملية ذوبانها تماما في ذلك الوسط المتعادل ما بين الحامض والقاعدة لا تتجاوز من ساعة الى ساعة ونصف ... كما يمكن تسريع ذوبانها باضافة ربع كمية الملح المذكورة .. ويتم كل ذلك في الخلاط .. لان اضافة الملح بتذويبها خارجيا لكمية انتاج طن مثلا تكون عملية مرهقة وتصبح بشكل ثخين وكثيف ( غير محبذة ) ..

سأشرح الطريقة لاحقاً .... لكامل الخلطة 

واي استفسار حاضرين ..

( نرجو منكم دعوة صادقة بظهر القلب ) .. حفظكم الله ووفقكم ..


----------



## fadiza17 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي بلاتين شكرا لك على هذا الشرح الوافي ولكن لدي كم سؤال ةارجوا منك ان تجاوبني عليعهم مع العلم انني جديد على صنعة الصابون ومعلوماتي بسيطة جدا بالرغم انني بدات بالعمل والانمتاج والحمد لله التوفيق من الله 
1- انني استعمل صودا قشور فهل تدلني على النسب لازابتها وكم احتاج لاعادل 120 لتر صابون
2- بالنسبة للتكسابون هل تقصد انة لا داعي اذابتة بالماء اولا ثم اضافتة للصابون ولكن اضافتة مباشرة الى الصابون 
3- انني استعمل شنيور كمتور خلط فما رائيك ؟ وهل تعتبر سرعتة كبيرة ؟؟
وفقق الله لما هو خير لك ولنا


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخوني العزاء اني اسف على تخيري جدا عزيزي البلاتين تركيبة التي لدية تركيبة قتصادية وعملية سوف اشرح الكم التركيبة على بركة اللة العمل واحد طن من الصابون السائل 1-تكسابون 40كيلو+ سنفونيك 8كيلو+صودة كاوية حتا لتعادل+كمبرلاين 800غرام +ملح/كلوريدالصوديم24كيلو +ماء مقطر +لون حسب الطلب +عطر 2كيلو+فورمالين كمادة حافظة2كيلو + طريقة العمل يتم اذابة التكسابون في الماء بل لتحريك المتقطع حتا الذوبان من ثم يضاف الملح ويخلط جيدا حتا يذوب الملح ويتجانس مع التكسابون من ثم يخلط السنفونيك مع الصود حتا التعادل يتم اضافة السنفونيك الى التكسابون ويخلط جيدا من ثم نضيف الكمبرلاين ويخلط مع المادتين جيدا ثم نضيف الون والعطر ستحصلون ان شاء الله على تركيبة عالية الجودة وشكرا اخوكم المهندس شاكر


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر اخوي العزيز ولكن ماهو سعر التكسابون وكم سعر هذه الخلطه ومشكورررررررررررر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

العزيزاكرم سعر التكسابون في العراق هو واحد ونص دولار ام سعر الخلطة فهي لا تتجاوز المائة وثلاثون دولار واني مستعد لية ستفسار ثاني وشكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم /اخى الكريم
لى تعليق هل تاكدت من فاعلية التركيبه من حيث النظافة والرغوة الوفيره
حيث ان نسبة الملح المضاف الى التكسابون كبيره جدا وبالتالى سوف تؤثر على الرغوه
وشكرا وباللله التوفيق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز كم سعر السلفونيك ولك كل التقدير والأحترام وهل انت مجرب هذه الخلطه وجعل الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يوسف الغريب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

هل التركيبة مجربة وكيف الرغوة مهندس شاكر


----------



## fadiza17 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوان ممكن تجاوبوني على اسئلتي ؟؟ 
- انني استعمل صودا قشور فهل تدلني على النسب لازابتها وكم احتاج لاعادل 120 لتر صابون
2- بالنسبة للتكسابون هل تقصد انة لا داعي اذابتة بالماء اولا ثم اضافتة للصابون ولكن اضافتة مباشرة الى الصابون 
3- انني استعمل شنيور كمتور خلط فما رائيك ؟ وهل تعتبر سرعتة كبيرة ؟؟
وفقق الله لما هو خير لك ولنا


----------



## يوسف الغريب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز فادى
1 - يفضل عدم استخدام الصودا القشور ويستعمل صودا سائلة وبالنسبة للصودا ملهاش كمية معينة للتعادل حتى لو كانت كمية الصابون محددة لختلاف تركيز المواد الفعالة فى المواد الاخرى فلازم كميات بالدريج مع المراقبة
2 - التكسابون يذاب خارجيا مع قليل من الملح ويأخذ وقتة فى الزوبان او بطريقة اخرى يعمل عجينة من التكسابون والسلفونيك اولاتصبح مثل الكريمة ويوضع الماء ببطء حتى لاتحدث رغوة وتبات ليلة
3 - اى ان كان طريقة الخلط تجنب الرغوة اثناء الخلط


----------



## يوسف الغريب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ملاحظة قبل مبيت الخلطة يتم خلطهامع الماء فترة كافية


----------



## يوسف الغريب (20 نوفمبر 2009)

يوسف الغريب قال:


> ملاحظة قبل مبيت الخلطة يتم خلطهامع الماء فترة كافية


وبالنسبة لاضافة التكسابون الى الصابون مباشرة يقصد الاخ البلاتين الكميات لطن وبيموطور اما الكميات البسيطة تذاب خارجيا فى الماء 
علما ان الماء متعادل جاهز ولو تم تسجيل الحموضة هتلاقية مثل الصابون المتعادل


----------



## fadiza17 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي يوسف شكرا لك جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البلاتين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

صحيح ما دلوت به عزيزي يوسف ..

وبالتوفيق للجميع ..


----------



## ahmedhashhash (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم انا كميائي خبره في المنظفات السائله والبودره والحمد لله عندي بعض المعلومات وان شاء الله سوف اكون حسن الصديق
اريد ماده تعطي لمعه للصابون السائل وماده اخري تزيد من اللزوجه

_الاخوه الاعزاء _
_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
_اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم انا كميائي خبره في المنظفات السائله والبودره والحمد لله عندي بعض المعلومات وان شاء الله سوف اكون حسن الصديق_
_اريد ماده تعطي لمعه للصابون السائل وماده اخري تزيد من اللزوجه_

الاخوه الاعزاء
المشاركه القادمه سوف اواليكم بطيقه عمل مطهر اليد الجل(sanitizer)


----------



## يوسف الغريب (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاخوه الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم انا كميائي خبره في المنظفات السائله والبودره والحمد لله عندي بعض المعلومات وان شاء الله سوف اكون حسن الصديق
اريد ماده تعطي لمعه للصابون السائل وماده اخري تزيد من اللزوجه*​


التيلوز يعطى لزوجة وشفافية للصابون
لو عنك فكرة عن شامبو نظافة الانتريهات بدون ماء


----------



## يوسف الغريب (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmedhashhash قال:


> _الاخوه الاعزاء _
> _السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_
> _اتشرف بالانضمام اليكم انا كميائي خبره في المنظفات السائله والبودره والحمد لله عندي بعض المعلومات وان شاء الله سوف اكون حسن الصديق_
> _اريد ماده تعطي لمعه للصابون السائل وماده اخري تزيد من اللزوجه_


 

التيلوز يعطى لزوجة وشفافية للصابون
لو عنك فكرة عن شامبو نظافة الانتريهات بدون ماء


----------



## علي العزاوي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

حفظكم الله ورعاكم وسدد خطاكم وأنار دربكم وأبعدكم عن كل مكروه


----------



## البلاتين (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع مجدداً .. ولربط الموضوع أكثر ..

مدخل 1

عزيزي أحمد المادة التي تزيد من لزوجة الصابون هي كلوريد الصوديوم ..
والمادة التي يمكن عبرها ان تعطي لمعة للصابون هي Tri Ethanol Amine 
اما بالنسبة لما تفضل به صديقي العزيز يوسف الغريب عن استخدام التايلوز فهي فعلا من المثخنات للصابون وعبرها يمكن الحصول على اللزوجة العالية ,.. ولكن اعزاء استخدام التايلوز يحتاج لخبرة خاصة .. حيث انها صعبة الذوبان ومرهقة في العملية التصنيعية .. ويمكن أن يتحول إلى قطع تشبه الجل في الخليط .. لذلك لا أحبذ استخدامها في صابون سائل الأواني ..

مدخل 2
عزيزي المهندس القدير شاكر ..

نرجو توضيح العملية التصنيعية لما تفضلت بذكره لخلطتك للـ DISH WASH LIQUID ، 
ملاحظتي في الاتي بعد إذنك كريمكم :-
ذكرت انه يتم تذويب كمية التكسابون في الماء اولا .. ومن ثم إضافة ( حمض السلفونيك المتعادلة بالصودا الكاوية ) على محلول الماء والتكسابون .. ( صحيح ؟ ) ولكن عمليا لا بد من إذابة السلفونيك في الماء اولا ومن ثم معادلتها بالصودا .. إذن هذا يقتضي العمل على دفعتين ( في حالة طن واحد مثلاً ولن نذهب الى طنين أو 3 اطنان في الخلطة الواحدة ) ..مرحلة بها كمية من الماء لا تقل عن 200 كيلو جرام .. لتذويب التكسابون .. ومرحلة أخرى كمية من الماء ايضا لا تقل عن 200 كيلو جرام مثلا لتذويب حمض السلفونيك ومعادلتها بالصودا بعد اذابتها في الماء ... 
إذن .... كيف لنا ان نتمتم عملية الخلط بين هاتين الكميتين ( الكبيرتين ) ( ماء + تكسابون ) & ( ماء + حمض السلفونيك + صودا ) .. عملية نقل احداهما للأخرى ستكون مرهقة .. ماهي الالية لذلك ؟

- وماهو قوام الصابون الناتج عزيزي ؟
-وما رايك ان نستبدل الفورمالين ( كونها مادة خطرة وبها ابحاث تؤكد انها قد تكون مسرطنة - حفظ الله الجميع-) بالسيتريك أسيد CETRIC ACID .. لنستفاد منها بخاصيتين .. لضبط الحموضة ( PH) في حالة زيادة الصودا - وانا ازيد الصودا عمداً في التعادل مع السلفونيك - لاعادة ضبطها بحامض الستريك ( لماذا؟ ) لنستفيد منها بخاصية ثانية وهي كمادة حافظة ( Preservative ) بدلا من الفورمالين ... 

وتشكر عزيزي المهندس الكريم شاكر ..

مدخل 3

عزيزي يوسف الغريب ( عسى ان تكون بخير وعافية )

- لم افهم قصدك من - لو عنك فكرة عن شامبو نظافة الانتريهات بدون ماء- نرجو التوضيح للافادة من الجميع ..
- توقيعك جدا جميل اخ يوسف .. ولكن أرجو شاكراً ومقدراً .. تعديل الحرف الاخير من لفظ الجلالة - جل جلاله - من التاء المربوطة للهاء .. لتكون في صياغتها السليمة .. وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب ..

ودمتم أجمعين ،،

وكل عام وأنتم بخير ، والامة الاسلامية بعز وكرامة .. ونصر الله أخوتنا في العراق والسودان وفلسطين وأفغانستان والصومال ، وكل الأقليات الاسلامية المضهدة والتي تمارس ضدها التمييز العنصري ديناً وشكلاً .. في اوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا ودول شرق اسيا ... وفي الأوطان العربية من .....!!


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخي بلاتين انا لا اريد ان اشوش عليك ولاكن والله اني اشتخل بهذه الخلطه منذو ثلاثة سنوات ولم يشتكي احد من ازبائن اما بخصوص السنفونيك لا يجوز المعادله من دون ماء وشكرا اخوك المخلص م/شاكر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ شاكر والاخ البلاتين بالنسبة لتحسين مستوى الماء لايكفى فلترة عادية ولو هنستعمل ماء مقطر ما هى اوفر الوسائل للحصول على الماء المقطر وشكرا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى البلاتين
شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك 
ونرجو المزيد من المواضيع النافعه
وكل عام وانت والامه الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## هيثم امين (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاعزاء التمس منكم المشاركه 
انا هيثم امين ولدي والدي مصنع او معمل لصناعة الصابون السائل 
والطريقة التي نعمل بها كما يلي :-
لعمل طن
1- نضع 700 لتر ماء
2- نبدا في تشغيل الماكينة وساوصفها لكم لاحقا
3- نضع جمدانة كاملة من السلفونك . والجمدانة حوالي 63كيلو [ تكون الماكينة شغالة ]
4- نضع حوالي 8كيلو سليكات علي الخليط
5- نعادل بالصودا الكاوية [ حتي يظهر اللون الاخضر الفاتح ]
6- نترك الماكينة تعمل لمدة ساعة كاملة ثم نغلقها
7- نحضر برميل ونضع فية ماء ( 40 لتر تقريبا ) ونضع علية مباشرة التايلوز ونحرك حتي الزوبان الكامل وهذا لا يستغرق وقت . ثم نبدا في وضع الصودا الكاوية السائلة بالتدريج حتي نجد السمك المطلوب ونترك الخليط
8- نحضر برميل ونضع فية ماء ( 20 لتر تقريبا ) ونضع معة ( 2كيلو ملح ) ونضع عليهم [ 2كيلو تكسابون ] ونحرك حتي الزوبان
نترك كل ماسبق لمدة 12 ساعة 

9- نبدا في تشغيل الماكينة مرة اخري ونبدا في وضع التايلوز بعد تحريكة جيدا 
10- نبدا في وضع حوالي عشرة كيلو ملح في الجو الحار او 4 كيلو في الجو البارد علي الخليط مباشرة ( الي ان نصل للقوام المطلوب )
11- نبدا في وضع التكسابون بعد تحريك الاناء
12-نحضر لتر ماء في اناء ونضع ليهم عدد 2 ملعقة شاي بولي مع التحريك الجيد ونضعهم علي الخليط
13- نحضر عدد 7 ملعقة كبيرة من اللون المطلوب ونضع عليهم قليل من الماء لضمان الزوبان ونضعهم علي الخليط
14- نضع علي الخليط واحد كيلو من الريحة المطلوبة
15- نضع علي الخليط واحد كيلو فورمالين
طريقة عمل ماكينة الخلط
1- شراء ماتور 2حصان (350 جنية )
2- شراء جرابكس 40 لفة ( 750 جنية )
3- يتم تثبيت الماتور بجوار الجربكس ونوصل بينهم سير
4- نحضر عمود بطول البرميل ونبدا في عمل مستطيل . يكون العمود في منتصف المستطيل [ عن طريق اللحام او الجلب المهم في الاخر يكون مستطيا ويتوسطة العمود . ثم نعمل جلبة لنصل العمود بالجربكس 
5- عند ادارة الماتور سيعطي لنا 1400 لفة في القيقة لكن الجربكس سيجعلها 40 لفة في القيقة وهي المطلوبة للصابون

معلهش وصفة بعملها يوميا بيدى وانا وابي لسنا بخبرة في الكيمياء وعزرا لو كنت تدخلت


----------



## يوسف الغريب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

5- نعادل بالصودا الكاوية [ حتي يظهر اللون الاخضر الفاتح ]
6- نترك الماكينة تعمل لمدة ساعة كاملة ثم نغلقها
7- نحضر برميل ونضع فية ماء ( 40 لتر تقريبا ) ونضع علية مباشرة التايلوز ونحرك حتي الزوبان الكامل وهذا لا يستغرق وقت . ثم نبدا في وضع الصودا الكاوية السائلة بالتدريج حتي نجد السمك المطلوب ونترك الخليط
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاخ هيثم امين
رقم 5 التعادل
فى رقم 7 تقصد ثم وضع التيلوز بالتدريج 
وكيف يذوب التيلوز فى الماء فقط بسهولة
ولوا سمحت لى طلب مكان شرائك للمواد لنقارن المواد المشتراة وجودتها من مكان لاخر والاسعار


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررين على هذه الخلطة


----------



## hakim1204 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور يا غالى


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
يا اخ بلاتين


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## غرداية47 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (1 يناير 2010)

العضو الغالي / البلاتين 
قد قرأت كثيرا في هذا المنتدى فكنت انت احد من وجدتهم تكتب بصورة اقرب للواقع العملي في هذا المجال بنسبة اكبر من 90 % وفقك الله وان يكون عملك مخلصا له لتنال الجزاء
اضافة اريدها بعيدة عن العمل : - لاحظت كثيرا ان لفظ الجلالة الله يكتب خطأ اللة ارجو ان ننتبه لهذا و شكرا


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (1 يناير 2010)

الأبن / هيثم امين 
يبدو انك امين فعلا و اسأل الله لك التوفيق و والدك
احب ان اضيف معلومة بسيطة و ياليتك تعمل بها ..... حذاري من استخدام السليكات فانها لاتصلح في الصابون السائل و لكنها تستخدم مع المساحيق فقط لعدم تلامسها مباشرة مع الجلد ثانيا الفورمالين رجاء استخدام مادة حافظة اخرى 
وفقك الله انت و والدك لكل خير


----------



## SS14 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مع تحياتى (20 يناير 2010)

اخى البلاتين
تحية طيبة و بعد 
اولا شكرا على مجهودك القيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
لى طلب عندك ارجو الاتردنى
انا عايزة اعمل شامبو يحتوى على خلاصات الاعشاب وزيوت 
هل من الممكن ان تفيدنى فى هذا الامر ضرورى لكن لو سمحت بالرااااحة عشان فهمى الكميائى على قده حبتين
و شكرا مقدما


----------



## waelfay (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو تحديد كمية الماء بالضبط 
و ايضا نسبة تركيز سائل الجلي 
و شكرا


----------



## ibraheemmaroof (2 فبراير 2010)

اخواني للعلم التكسابون يتم اذابته بالتقليب لمدة ربع ساعه قط


----------



## fantom2006 (22 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء التكسابون اغلى ماديا من السلفونيك واقل جودة بالنسبة للسلفونيك اى ان 1كيلو تكسابون=2كيلو سلفونيك
وان شاء الله سوف اقدم لكم غدا طريقة موفرة جدا وذو جودة عاليه واقدم لكم اسم السلفونيك واماكن شراءه وافضل اسماء الروائح وغيره من تركيبه البريل مثل فيبا وبريل وفيرى

اسئلكم الدعاء لى بالشفاء ولكم جزيل الشكر

:31:اخوانى الاعزاء:31:
نبدا باذن الله فى معرفة المواد المستخدمة لصناعة 220كيلو صابون سائل وهذا لان اكبر برميل فى السوق هو ذو الحجم ال220كيلو

1:30:/نستخدم سلفونيك الفرعونية او الفتح وهما متقاربين فى السع ويفضل الفرعونية ونستخدم وزن 16كيلو سلفونيك بس لازم نتأكد من مصدر السلفونيك لانه ممكن يكون مخلوط وخدو بلكم مش التكيت هو العلامة فقط ولكن المصدر مهم
2:30:/نستخدم صودا سائلة او بوتاس اصفر شركة ابو رواش ويفضل الصودا السائلة لانها افضل وارخص واجود وتقلل من اسمرار الايدى لو لم نضع جلسرين
3:30:/نستخدم ملح طعام ناعم وزن 450جرام على الاكثر ولكن لو هنترك الصابون لمدة 2يوم من غير منستخدمه يبقى نستخدم250جرام على الاكثر
4:30:/نستخدم كميه من خل الطعام وله عدة فوائد مهمه جدا ساعرضها فيما بعد
5:30:/..................................ادعو لى بالشفاء وجزاكم الله خيرا...............وسأكمل غدا ان شاء الله:28::28::28:


----------



## رانياعبده (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .اتمن ان اجد الترحيب فى هذه المتلقى العظيم.اكون شاكره الى المهندس بلاتين اذا وضح اكتر فى طريقة العمل وحدد الكثافه ال phفى المنتج النهائى بتكون كم.جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

مناقشة الموضوع رائعة لكن التركيبة الجديدة جدا جدا لم توضع لماذا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم امين (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز / يوسف
اسف علي التاخير في الرد والسبب والحمد الله المعمل
اما عن سؤالك وهو التايلوز ..ارجوك ان تجرب اولا في كوب نصف لتر ماء وضع عليهم معلقة كبيرة تايلوز وقلب كويس ..ثم ضع علي الناتج الصودا السائلة بالراحة وشاهد بنفسك ماذا يحدث ؟؟؟ اما مسالة التعادل كلاتي 
اولا انت وضعت الصودا ..لا تكثر منها ..ثم وضعت التايلوز [ بة صودا ايضا ] ثم قم بالقياس الي ان تجد اللون الاخضر الزرعي
لو وجدت احمر تزيد من الصودا او التايلوز .. لو وجدت ازرق تزيد من السيلفونك [ تكون الزيادة في جميع الحالات بالراحة]


----------



## هيثم امين (16 مايو 2010)

:58:اخواني الاعزاء
اسمحوا لي ان اكتب لكم تركيبة بسيطة وغير مكلفة خالص
اولا انا لست كيميائي ولا والدي ونعمل الصابون بالخبرة ولا نعرف في الكيمياء شيء
لعمل واحد طن
1- 600 لتر ماء
2- 40 كيلو سلفونك
3- 120 لتر تايلوز [ كل 60 لتر ماء نذيب عليهم ربع كيلو تايلوز ونقلبهم جبدا ثم نضيف لتر ونصف صودا سائلة عليهم ونقلب ثم نترك الخليط نصف ساعة ]
4- 10 كيلو سليكات [ العشرة كيلو لو قسمتهم علي الطن يكون الناتج جرام للتر فلا تاثير لة وجرب ]
5- 60 لتر ماء نذيب فيهم 5 كيلو ملح
6- 2 كيلو تكسابون نضع عليم مباشرة كيلو ملح وندوب بسرعة ونضيف الماء كلما الخليط ثقل الي ان نصل الي 60 لتر ماء علي التكسابون الموجود
7- 50 جرام بولي نرشهم علي الخليط كلة [علي وجة الخلطة كلها]
طريقه العمل
بعد وضع الماء نبدا في تشغيل الماكينة ثم نضع السيلفونك ثم السيليكات ثم التايلوز ثم نقيس الي اللون الاخضر الزرعي وفي حالة الزيادة للتعادل للاخضر نزيد الصودا الكاوية [ لو كان اللون احمر بورقة القياس ..اما لو كان ازرق نضيف سيلفونك ] ثم نضع ال120 لتر تكسابون ثم نضع ال60 لتر من محلول الملح المعد مسبقا ثم نضع نصف لتر فورمالين ثم [ نكمل باقب الطن ماء ان احتاج ] ثم نرش 50 جرام بولي علي سطح الخليط ثم نضع كياو ريحة ثم نضع ربع كيلو لون ونترك الخليط وارجوكم ان تكون التجربة بمقادير بسيطة جدا
ارجوكم الدعاء لي ولابي


----------



## fantom2006 (17 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخى


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (21 مايو 2010)

:77:شكرا للجميع:77:​


----------



## محمد بستان (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا للجميع عالمعلومات المفيدة 
واعتقد ان ابسط شىء يمكن قولة فى صناعة الصابون السائل الاتى
مادة فعالة : حمض السلفونيك( حامضى)
ويتم معادلتة بالصودا الكاوية ( قاعدية)
ويتم اضافة محسنات من اجل
1- اخفاء العيوب الناتجة عن تقليل نسبة حمض السلفونيك من اجل تخفيض السعر( مثل السليكات)
2- اضافة محسنات من اجل رفع كفائة الصابون وبذلك زيادة السعر (مثل التكسابون)
فمثلا يمكنك البدء كالاتى
8 لتر ماء 
1.5 كيلو حمض سلفونيك
0.25 كيلو صودا كاوية
وضع 6 لتر ماء فى وعاء بلاستيك ثم وضع حمض السلفونيك مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان
وضع 2 لتر ماء فى وعاء اخر ثم وضع الصودا مع التقليب حتى تمام الذوبان 
خلط محلول الصودا بمحلول السلفونيك مع التقليب مع ملاحظة وضع الصودا بالتدريج فى محلول السلفونيك والتاكد من التعادل وذلك باستخدام ورقة عباد شمس ووضع نقطة من المحلول عليها ويجب ان يتحول لونها الى الاخضر الفاتح اما اذا كان احمر فيتم اضافة المزيد من الصودا واذا كان ازرق يتم اضافة المزيد من السلفونيك حتى تمام التعادل


----------



## Mohamed Al-Galaly (15 يونيو 2010)

السادة الأفاضل/ لقد كان لى الشرف و كامل السعادة للانضمام الى أسرة المنتدى Thanks For All


----------



## Mohamed Al-Galaly (15 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اما بعد .......
أولا: أود توجيه الشكر لكل من ساهم فى مد الأعضاء بكل ما هو مفيد و نافع فى صناعة المنظفات و جزاكم الله كل خير.
ثُانيا:انى أقوم بعمل الصابون السائل منذ ثلاثة أعوام.
التركيبة: فى سعة برميل 120 كيلو كالاتى : 
ü 13 كيلو سالفونيك.
ü 2.5 كيلو صودا كاوية (أو حتى الوصول لدرجة التعادل ph)
ü 200 جرام تايلوز
ü 1 كيلو ملح طعام
ü 70 جرام جليسرين
ü 50 جرام فورمالين
ü اللون و الرائحة حسب الطلب.
أواجه بعض المشاكل و هى كالأتى:
&#140; أرغب فى مادة مالئة أخرى غير التايلوز (سائلة) يكون لها تأثير قوى.
&#141; مادة تزيد من شفافية و لمعان الصابون.
&#142; أرغب فى صابون سائل مثل فيبا (عسل الأبيض شديد القوام/ صافى/شفاف) و تكلفة بسيطة.

اذا كان لديكم أى تركيبة تساعدنى فأرجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله كل خير.​


----------



## رحمه4 (17 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لكم جميعا*

:75:جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل خالص فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Imads11 (17 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لك أخي البلاتين على هذه المعلومات القيمة ووفقك الله وزادك علماً وجزاك كل خير


----------



## naser2 (17 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز هيثم أمين أطلعت على مشاركتك اليوم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أرجوا منك أو من أي من الاعضاء الافاضل افادتنا باجراءات الترخيص لمعمل او مصنع صابون في حالة اذا اردنا توزيع المنتج بشكل تجاري سليم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohammedalaskalany (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Ahmed El Mongi (6 أغسطس 2010)

أولا أود الدعاء للأخ الفاضل هيثم بالشفاء والصحة بإذن الله وأن يعيد عليه كل ما أفادنا به من معلومات بالصحة والشفاء العاجل بإذن الله
إنني أود مساعدتك في إنشاء مصنع صغير جدا وشبه منزلي لإنتاج المنظفات حتي أستطيع إكتساب الثقة في هذا المجال واجعلها مهنة أستطيع منها سداد ديون كثيرة علي لا طاقة لي بها ، أنا أقيم بمنطقة الجيزة ، ولقد درست العديد من المشاريع ولقد استهواني هذا الموضوع وأتمني أن يكون هو الخلاص لي من كربي
كذلك أرجو إفادتك عن كيفية عمل التراخيص اللازمة لهذا الموضوع ، حيث أنني أجيد مهنة التسويق والبيع بشكل كبير والحمدلله وأتمني ان أستطيع الإنتاج بشكل جيد

وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## mazen222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

fantom2006 قال:


> :31:اخوانى الاعزاء:31:
> نبدا باذن الله فى معرفة المواد المستخدمة لصناعة 220كيلو صابون سائل وهذا لان اكبر برميل فى السوق هو ذو الحجم ال220كيلو
> 
> 1:30:/نستخدم سلفونيك الفرعونية او الفتح وهما متقاربين فى السع ويفضل الفرعونية ونستخدم وزن 16كيلو سلفونيك بس لازم نتأكد من مصدر السلفونيك لانه ممكن يكون مخلوط وخدو بلكم مش التكيت هو العلامة فقط ولكن المصدر مهم
> ...


مشكور اخى على عرضك للمساعده
ومن واقع خبرتك ماشاء الله
ممكن تقولى مكان شركتى الفرعونيه والفتح اللى حضرتك ذكرتهم فى الموضوع 
وهل التعامل مع الشركات يبقى لازم بكميات كبيره جدا ولا النظام ازاى وهل بيفرق فى السعر لما اشترى من الشركه او اشترى من التجار اللى فى شارع الجيش


----------



## che9 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الصابون السايل ابسط من كدة بكتير*

السادة الاعضاء

الصابون السايل يتركب فقط من مكونات بسيطة
1- ماء 10 لتر
2- سلفونيك 1 كيلو
3- صودا كاوية 170 جم لعمل معادلة فقط
4- لون
5- رائحة

فقـــــــــــــــــــــــــط

الطريقة ياناس يابسطاء

1- نذيب 1 كيلو سلفونيك فى 10 لتر ماء ونقلب كويس جدا
2- نذيب ال 170 جم صودا كاوية فى نصف لتر ماء (كمية الصودا بيعطيها ليك بتاع الصابون مع السلفونيك)
3- ثم نضيف محلول الصودا الكاوية لمحلول السلفونيك رقم1
حتى نصل لنقطة التعادل ونقيسها بورق قياس الحموضة بيجى من شارع الجيش
4- نقلب كويس جدا ونضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الذوق



فية ناس بيستخدمو سليكات الصوديوم مكان الصودا الكاوية

الناس البسطاء لا يقدرون على الاضافات الغالية 

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## elkemia (16 سبتمبر 2010)

che9 قال:


> السادة الاعضاء
> 
> الصابون السايل يتركب فقط من مكونات بسيطة
> 1- ماء 10 لتر
> ...



انت حضرتك ما بتسمعش عن التطور فى المواد الكيماوية
كل يوم مواد جديدة بتتعمل علشان الناس تستخدمها وتطور من شغلها الى الأحسن
هى مش كل حاجة عايزة البساطة وخطوتين ومشى حالك
دية كيمياء والله كيمياء مش بطيخ وجرجير وفجل​وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هيثم امين (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز / احمد
اشكرك وانا اسف علي التاخر في الرد والسبب المعمل والحمد الله
كيفية استخراج التراخيص 
1- صورة من عقد الايجار [ تذهب بها الي الضرائب وعند سؤالك عن نوع النشاط قول لهم تعبئة وتوزيع منظفات ومطهرات ]
2- ايصال الضرائب + صورة عقد الايجار 00 تذهب بهم لمجلس المدينة وحدة التراخيص وتقول لهم اريد رخصة محل والنشاط تعبئة وتوزيع منظفات ومطهرات
3- ستقوم لجنة من المجلس لمعاينة المكان 
4- سيطلب منك موافقة المطافي و التامين علي فرد يعمل بالمعمل
5- سيخاطب المجلس البيئة للموافقة
ثم تاخذ الرخصة ورجائي[ ان لا تقول باصنع صابون لان ذالك متاهة]


----------



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*انواع الصابون*

شكر على الموضوع الجيد 
واريد ان أعرف كيفية الحصول على صابون صلب والصابون السائل
تحياتي


----------



## كيمو2000 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)

تحياتي​


----------



## do3s (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

انا والله مبسوط جدا من الاخاء والمحبة اللي بينكم وربنا يزيدكم واياي.

وانا كنت باشتغل في الصابون زمان وبطلت لاسباب خاصة .وقررت ارجع تاني فرجاء ادعولي بالتوفيق ..

ولاقيت كل اللي عاوزه هنا ربنا يكرمكم جميعا .. وطبعا لازم ارجع لكم في كل شيء ولما ابدء هاطلعكم علي الجديد.

بجد بجد بجد اتشرفت بيكم وبالملتقي الجميل ..

لا تنسونا بخالص دعائكم.


----------



## abdelaliali (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ندعو الله أن ياخذ بيدك لما فيه صلاح البلاد والعباد 






​


----------



## ك/درش (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضله وعلمه امين امين امين


----------



## atefg (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم والاسر الكريمة بخير حال وتقيل الله منا ومنكم طاعتكم*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم وجميع المسلمين بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## سامى جويدة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو منك اخى شرح التركيبه وطريقة التصنيع ولك الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم
ونفعنا الله واياكم بهذا العلم
وفقنا الله واياكم الى ما فيه خير ديننا ودنيانا


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مثنى 77 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ شاكر بس احب اضيف لو قل السلفونك بتقل الفعاليه لان السلفونك اسد الماده الفعاله


----------



## احمد العنتيل (3 يناير 2011)

انا كمان عندى طريقه لعما الصابون السائل بتكلفه اقل وجوده اعلا


----------



## mohasoli (8 يناير 2011)

احمد العنتيل قال:


> انا كمان عندى طريقه لعما الصابون السائل بتكلفه اقل وجوده اعلا



ضع المكونات والطريقة من فضلك
:1:


----------



## محمد البكرى1 (16 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على هزا الجهد


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## avant (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخواني الكرام لدي سؤال وأرجو الإجابة لو سمحتم أنا بدأت مشروع الصابون السائل منذ فترة وعملت تركيبة لكن للأسف الصودا السائلة جعلت لون الصاون أبيض جدا ومش عارف أظبطه وكل ما أعطيه لون يبوظ ويعطي شكل مش كويس للصابون مع العلم قياس الي اتش مظبوط ومتعادل لكن للأسف مش لاقي حل لموضوع اللون الأبيض ده أتمنى من حضراتكم التكرم بالرد وأعطائي النصيحة مع العلم الصابون بيطلع خفيف مع أني بحط 15 سلفونيك لبرميل 100 كيلو 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.tomcrous (25 يناير 2011)

لعمل 1 طن صابون سعر المستهلك ا جنيه


----------



## المهندس علي الياسر (27 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ممكن اذا تكدر تشرح لنا طرقة فحص الرمل او الحصى فحص نسبة الاملاح


----------



## عادل الصياد (1 يوليو 2011)

معلومات قيمة شكرا للجميع ولادارة المنتدي


----------



## نشمخى (22 يوليو 2011)

1-قلل من نسبة السلفونيك ضع 12 كيلو 
2-متخليش الph يعلا منك بوضع الصودا المذابة جيدا فى الماء بحرص
3-ضع 500جرام ملح بعد اذابتهم جيدا فى الماء على الخليط ستحصل على قوام جيد جدا وللتجويد ضع 10 جرام بولى على الخليط مع التقليب


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (22 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخ بلاتين
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد الانصارى (17 أغسطس 2011)

ما هى اوفر الوسائل للحصول على الماء المقطر


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

eng.tomcrous قال:


> لعمل 1 طن صابون سعر المستهلك ا جنيه


ياريت بس يكون تقيل ومش مغبش


----------



## ahmed.taabo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر لكل من أفادنا بلمعلومة المفيدة


----------



## احمد ابو غزل (25 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد خلطة لتنظيف الماتو والاليات الصناعية والكراجات المكانيكية


----------



## tamer0111 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

افيدونى بطريقة عمل الشور جل وشامبو الشعر ومزيل العرق وشكرا


----------



## مؤمن mr (3 يناير 2012)

حفظك اللة من شر حاسد اذا حسد


----------



## الجريسي (14 يناير 2012)

حفظكم الله جميعا وسدد خطاكم وانار بصائركم وجعلك جميع اعمالكم بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## arsenal4ever (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لهذا المنتدى
:12:


----------



## dr.aliaboalnagaa (5 مايو 2012)

ماهو البولى الاسم التجارى كامل لو سمحت + الاسم العلمى ان امكن


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور أخى شاكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكور علي المجهود 
*


----------



## hussin asmy (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم - بارك الله فيك وجعل ما تقدمه معلومه طيبه في الخير في ميزان حسناتك با>ن الله تعالي وقد تكون معلومه صدقه جاريه لك اللهم زد في علمك لتنفع به من حولك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هل أحد طبق هذه الخلطه ونجحت معه ولكم الشكر جميعا


----------



## شاةثيلة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

التركيبة جميله بس فيها مشكلات كتيرة اولا التكسابون يعتبر محسن وليس اساس ثانيا التكسابون اغلى بكتيييييير من السلفونيك ممكن خمس اضعاف ثالثا انت غلطان لما كتبت ملح الطعام كان من الافضل انك تستخدم ملح الشامبو بتكون النتيجة افضل والرغوة احسن واكتر ولا يترسب مثل ملح الصوديوم


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548
التراس كميائي


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

كيف يمكن تحقيق الشفافية العالية بغير اليوريا.. أو التايلوز...؟؟؟


----------



## نضال حاتم (3 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف احصل على الصابون قاسيا وما هو سبب قساوة الصابون


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يوجد موضوع عن الصابون الصلب - فى صفحة ...* بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه* به الرد


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (6 نوفمبر 2014)

قساوة الصابون من أهم اسبابه نوعية الدهون والزيوت الداخلة في تركيبه حيث كلما زادت نسبة الدهون المشبعة زادت قساوته


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (20 يناير 2015)

اللأخ che9-الكيمياء فعلا بسيطة لمن تعود عليها - ولقد جعلت الموضوع فعلا سهلا لدرجة أنك ذكرت مايأخذة 1 كيلو سلفونيك بالضبط من الصودا الكاوية 170 جم ليتم التعادل - أخي التركيبة جميلة - لكن سيكون الصبون خفيف جدا - لكن مجهود تشكر علية 
- أخي elkemia-ماهكذا يكون الرد -(  والله كيمياء مش بطيخ وجرجير وفجل)- هل هذا رد - لابد من التماس الاعذار للناس - فلكل ثقافتة - أخي قد تكون كيميائي - كما انني كيميائي - لذلك لابد من التماس الاعذار للناس - فكل من يدلي بدلوة يشكر علية - نحن اسرة واحدة


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (20 يناير 2015)

أخي avant- اكيد هذة الصودا السائلة مغشوشة - مذابة مثلا في ماء مالح - او مضاف اليها مواد أخري كاين يكون مضاف إليها صودا اش -soda ash- او ماشابة عند المعادلة بها تجير الصابون - لاتستخدم الصودا السائلة - ولكن استخدم الصودا الصلبة وقم بإذابتها انت - بالنسبة لقولك ان الصابون بيطلع خفيف مع أني بحط 15ك سلفونيك لبرميل 100 كيلو - لابد من وضع التيلوز او CMC-لزيادة اللزوجة يكفي 150 جم


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا استاذ شاكر ممتاز


----------



## سيار (6 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

الموضوع جميل ومممتع ولكن ليس للاسف ليس هنالك من كيميائي واحد الكل اعتبرهم متعلمين مهنة والسبب مش لاني بقلل من خبرة الشباب او بقول انا اعلم منهم ولكن انا انسان عادي مريت واطلعت على الموضوع وتعليقي هو وقت الواحد بيقول انه كيميائي وين المعادلات الكيميائية لكل اضافة والا فليس من الصوب ان يقول الواحد انه كيميائي اذا لم يعرف ماذا يحصل بالمعادلات الكيميائية 
الفرق بين الانسان العادي والكيميائي هو بفهم المعادلات وكيف يسير التفاعل وهنا تكمن الفائده الكيميائي هو من يعرف التفاعلات وماذا يحصل باضافة كل ماده والا فاننا لن نستفيد ابدا فمثلا وقت اعترض على اي تركيبه يكتبها اي مشارك يجب ان اعطي السبب بالمعادلات الكيميائية وليس بالاعتراض بالحكي العادي
التراكيب كلها جيده ولكن الخبره تنقص الكل والسبب لعدم معرفتهم بالتفاعلات الحاصلة وكل واحد بعتبر ان معرفته هي الاعلى بين الكل ولكن نقول العلم معرفة والمعرفة بحر وليس هنالك من عالم لكل شيء 
فمثلا اضافة الغليسرين ما الفائدة منه بعتقد ماحد ذكرها 
ولعلم جميع الكيميائيين اللي بيعرف ماذا يتم كيميائي باضافة كل ماده ساعتها سوف يظهر واحد ويقول ان سائل الجلي يتالف من مادتين وهذا صحيح واللزوجة عاليه طبعا انا لن اذكر هذه الطريقة حتى لا يتم الاعتراض والقول ان الكيمياء ليس سوق خضار 
ان شالله تعمل الفائده على الجميع والنقد ليس للتقليل من الخبرات ولكن لنستفيد من خبراتكم 
والله الموفق


----------



## abeer cleane (21 يونيو 2015)

بوركتم على المجهودات


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## meddgt (17 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

